# A War Eternal (4-6 players needed)



## Orvallon (Jul 30, 2004)

Looking for 4-6 players for a D20 modern game with some Urban Arcana elements.

Players would take the role of something akin to Shadow Chasers.

The setting is based on an millenia old war between two rival groups of mages, one the remnants of ancient Atlantis, the other their rivals from Lemuria.  Those two groups have been sparring throughout and behind most of recorded history, with other groups, such as psis and shadows, also getting involved from time to time.

characters would start out 6th level, and would be based on a 25 point stat buy.

Wealth would be assumed to be a roll of 5, plus relevant occupation and feat modifiers.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 30, 2004)

I don't own the Urban Arcana book, but if that wouldn't be a problem, I'd be interested.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 30, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I don't own the Urban Arcana book, but if that wouldn't be a problem, I'd be interested.




That wouldn't be a problem. Most of the relevant bits are available at the wizards site as part of the SRD.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 30, 2004)

I think I'd be interested.

Would PCs be part of one of the groups, or would we be ordinaries people?


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 30, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> I think I'd be interested.
> 
> Would PCs be part of one of the groups, or would we be ordinaries people?




Possibly some of both.  A lot would depend on the character's background. I think they'd start out generally unaware of the larger conflict, and be drawn in, though some might have ties to one side or the other through intermediate parties.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 30, 2004)

Sounds like fun to me if you'd have me twice over.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 30, 2004)

wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> Sounds like fun to me if you'd have me twice over.




Be honored to have you.  Heh, almost like having a normal gaming group, with you and Nac Mac Feegle playing both games.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 30, 2004)

It happens. But maybe that's just cause I'm really digging the Seven Realms game so far.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 30, 2004)

I think I'd like to join in this little foray.  I'm thinking a Fast Hero.  I've only played one D20 Modern game and it sort of closed up shop on me, so I'm not Uber with the rules.  If that is OK and if you'll have me, I'd enjoy joining up.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jul 30, 2004)

Got the books.  Got an interest to play.  Got any room for one more?


Only thing I'd like to ask is what we should take into consideration when making characters.  Are the characters completely oblivious of the magical side of the world?  Are they currently working for someone as a Shadow Chaser group?  Have they already worked with the other player characters?


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 30, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> I think I'd like to join in this little foray.  I'm thinking a Fast Hero.  I've only played one D20 Modern game and it sort of closed up shop on me, so I'm not Uber with the rules.  If that is OK and if you'll have me, I'd enjoy joining up.




Welcome aboard...I look forward to seeing what you come up with


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 30, 2004)

Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> Got the books.  Got an interest to play.  Got any room for one more?
> 
> 
> Only thing I'd like to ask is what we should take into consideration when making characters.  Are the characters completely oblivious of the magical side of the world?  Are they currently working for someone as a Shadow Chaser group?  Have they already worked with the other player characters?





They aren't likely to be working as full time Shadow Chasers, but they can be aware of magic in the world.  Even have some proven ability. But the true nature of the ancient conflicts wouldn't be known to them.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 30, 2004)

Cool, I'll get started on the character.  I think I'll probably be oblivious to magic in the world since I don't have Urban Arcana yet.  One fast hero coming up 

***Edit***
Oh yeah, how do we calculate our hit points?  Max first, 75% each level after?
Also, are you allowing us to "multi-class" into advanced characters?  I'm thinking a *Gunslinger* or *Martial Artist* might be fun to take at 6th level


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jul 30, 2004)

I'll hold off on a concept until I hear what the others have in mind.  Might as well get things balanced from the get-go.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 30, 2004)

Seems all the spaces are filled, but if a spot ever opens up I'd like to be considered as a backup.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 30, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Seems all the spaces are filled, but if a spot ever opens up I'd like to be considered as a backup.




If everybody who has shown interest comes through with a character, you'd be number 6. So you are certainly in if you wish to join.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 30, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Cool, I'll get started on the character.  I think I'll probably be oblivious to magic in the world since I don't have Urban Arcana yet.  One fast hero coming up
> 
> ***Edit***
> Oh yeah, how do we calculate our hit points?  Max first, 75% each level after?
> Also, are you allowing us to "multi-class" into advanced characters?  I'm thinking a *Gunslinger* or *Martial Artist* might be fun to take at 6th level




Max first, avg (rounded up) thereafter. So for a d6 hit point progression, 6 at first level, 4 for each additional level.

As for the multiclassing, that's fine, so long as you meet all the requirements, etc.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 30, 2004)

I think I might like to do a straight smart 6 or smart 5/field scientiest 1.

Will you allow incantations, from the wizards website at http://wizards.com/default.asp?x=d20modern/fb/20031021a

I was thinking along the lines of basically a grad student who had been doing research for his dissertation on arcane and occult rituals of various societies and then found that some of them worked.

I'd either have a couple levels in mage or else add them soon after.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 30, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> I think I might like to do a straight smart 6 or smart 5/field scientiest 1.
> 
> Will you allow incantations, from the wizards website at http://wizards.com/default.asp?x=d20modern/fb/20031021a
> 
> ...





Incantations will play a part in the game. The character concept sounds good.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm looking at a Dedicated 4/Battle Mind 2 currently.  

A young EMT gets caught in some nasty situation that leads him to unconciously unleash his latent powers.  He's been honing his new skills privately, but hasn't had any experience with the wider world of paranormal activity.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 30, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm looking at a Dedicated 4/Battle Mind 2 currently.
> 
> A young EMT gets caught in some nasty situation that leads him to unconciously unleash his latent powers.  He's been honing his new skills privately, but hasn't had any experience with the wider world of paranormal activity.




That sounds pretty  darn cool...I look forward to seeing it


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jul 30, 2004)

Care if we aren't human?


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 30, 2004)

Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> Care if we aren't human?



I'd prefer humans, it would make what I had planned as a setup easier. If not human, someone who could easily pass, even without the Shadow.  Just keep the Level Adjustment in mind.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 31, 2004)

I rechecked the rules for incantations and realized that, unfortunately for my concept, an incantations based character would be boring, due to the fact that casting times are measured in hours.  So I'm rethinking.  I might want to switch to a back-up if I decide there's nothing to do with incantations.

I'm in the process of thinking up back-up ideas.  Right now I'm considering a brawler character.  Probably a Strong 3/Tough 3 with brawl, improved brawl, knockout punch, everything you need to take people out with subdual damage.  Basically a boxer rather than the traditional martial artist.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 31, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> I rechecked the rules for incantations and realized that, unfortunately for my concept, an incantations based character would be boring, due to the fact that casting times are measured in hours.  So I'm rethinking.  I might want to switch to a back-up if I decide there's nothing to do with incantations.
> 
> I'm in the process of thinking up back-up ideas.  Right now I'm considering a brawler character.  Probably a Strong 3/Tough 3 with brawl, improved brawl, knockout punch, everything you need to take people out with subdual damage.  Basically a boxer rather than the traditional martial artist.




That sounds pretty decent.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jul 31, 2004)

Just keep in mind that characters that go that route end up getting AoO'd a lot.  Which always annoyed me.

Alright.  So, so far we got Nac Mac Feegle with an unarmed character and hafrogman with a Battle Mind.  Vendetta probably going to go with some sort of Fast character...since Nac Mac Feegle is unarmed, that means he'll likely go with the Gunslinger...plus whomever else is playing...

Hmmmm...I think I'll go with a Smart Hero(3)/Mage(3).  Someone who works slapping together code and electronics by day for some faceless conglomerate, all the while siphoning as much time and money as he dares from his projects for his research of the unbelievable.  
Works been suffering for it lately though; he's getting a bit too wrapped up in his side hobby.  Not to mention that he's taken to running around at night, fullfilling all manner of superhero fantasies by thwarting whatever manner of "evil" he can discover.  Which would imply that he's going to end up a tad weird but, eh, we'll see.



			
				Orvallon said:
			
		

> Wealth would be assumed to be a roll of 5, plus relevant occupation and feat modifiers.




Standard would be 8 for 6th Level, plus ranks in Profession, then plus occupation and feat modifiers.  You purposefully lowering our Wealth?
Not that I mind if you are; just figured I'd double-check.  Lot of people don't know about the ranks in Profession bit for characters above Level 1.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 31, 2004)

Still working out the details of my concept but I'm going for either a Fast/Smart multiclass or a Fast/Dedicated one. Should have a more concrete idea after I wake up in the morning.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 31, 2004)

I've got a Strong 3/ Soldier 3 in mind.

Russian ex-military turned mercenary. Hired for a few contracts with one of the factions in the conflict, but was only ever told what he needed to know (very little). He's seen a couple of odd happenings and is fully aware that there's things he doesn't know about, probably things he would be safer not knowing about.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 31, 2004)

Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> Just keep in mind that characters that go that route end up getting AoO'd a lot.  Which always annoyed me.
> 
> Alright.  So, so far we got Nac Mac Feegle with an unarmed character and hafrogman with a Battle Mind.  Vendetta probably going to go with some sort of Fast character...since Nac Mac Feegle is unarmed, that means he'll likely go with the Gunslinger...plus whomever else is playing...
> 
> ...




No, wealth 8 works.  Sorry, had it in my mind at the start to make everybody a first level character.  So you'd have wealth 8, plus a bonus for your profession ranks and occupation.  And 3 action points.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 31, 2004)

Where is the game happening.  U.S., Britain?

Gramcrackered, I'd suggest that you take savan: Knowledge: Arcane and a feat, so that you can do incantations.  They're a really useful back-up, because a 6th level character could probably perform incantations that do things like teleport or raise dead.  Check the link I posted for some supplemental rules.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 31, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Where is the game happening.  U.S., Britain?
> 
> Gramcrackered, I'd suggest that you take savan: Knowledge: Arcane and a feat, so that you can do incantations.  They're a really useful back-up, because a 6th level character could probably perform incantations that do things like teleport or raise dead.  Check the link I posted for some supplemental rules.




The game is starting in the US east coast, but will likely move around a fair bit, from time to time


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 31, 2004)

Orvallon said:
			
		

> No, wealth 8 works.  Sorry, had it in my mind at the start to make everybody a first level character.  So you'd have wealth 8, plus a bonus for your profession ranks and occupation.  And 3 action points.




I can't find anything on how profession affects a starting character's wealth.  Do you simply make our last level-up profession check for us, or have I missed some table?


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 31, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I can't find anything on how profession affects a starting character's wealth.  Do you simply make our last level-up profession check for us, or have I missed some table?




It's in the section on giving out experience in the Core book.  Right under the main CR table, I believe.  I don't have the book in front of me, so I can't give a precise page number.

But the number is +8, to which you would add a straight bonus based on Profession ranks, and the bonus for your occupation.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 31, 2004)

This wealth bonus thing is a bit confusing. I can calculate my character's wealth bonus easily enough under the current guidelines (+11 = +8 base, +2 from Profession [using the table under the Profession skill], and +1 from Occupation), but I'm under the impression that the table of average wealth scores is calculated under the assumption that characters have purchased equipment as they leveled up, thus it would include assumed penalties from purchasing more expensive equipment. I can't think of any other reason for a 2nd or 3rd lvl char having a smaller wealth bonus than a 1st lvl char.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 31, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> This wealth bonus thing is a bit confusing. I can calculate my character's wealth bonus easily enough under the current guidelines (+11 = +8 base, +2 from Profession [using the table under the Profession skill], and +1 from Occupation), but I'm under the impression that the table of average wealth scores is calculated under the assumption that characters have purchased equipment as they leveled up, thus it would include assumed penalties from purchasing more expensive equipment. I can't think of any other reason for a 2nd or 3rd lvl char having a smaller wealth bonus than a 1st lvl char.




It is a bit unwieldy.  But what we can do to compensate is allow each character to have have one item at Wealth +20, and up to 6 at Wealth +10, without making any reduction in his wealth score, to reflect that "prior" spending.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 31, 2004)

Where would you put the purchase DC of an RV (a camper)?


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 31, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Where would you put the purchase DC of an RV (a camper)?




You could probably get a decent one for 34


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 1, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> I can't think of any other reason for a 2nd or 3rd lvl char having a smaller wealth bonus than a 1st lvl char.




Simple.  They don't.

On the average, a 1st Level character has a base of +5 for wealth.  2nd and 3rd Level characters simply get +6 (note that the 1st and 2nd ones are misprinted; the 1st one shouldn't be there at all, while the 2nd should be +6.)
So.  Unless the 1st Level character gets lucky, it should start out with less.  

Something that further helps the character above Level 1 is that they can automatically take a 10 or a 20 when purchasing things at character creation.  This makes a _big_ difference over Level 1, where you still have to roll and simply hope for the best.

How do I know all this?  Wizard's Bullet Points.  There's also a guy whose gathered together all the errata for D20 Modern, because, for some reason, Wizards hasn't.  Bit unclear on why that is, actually.  
Only problem is, his errata is a tad unwieldy.  He repeats sections for every chapter they are relevant to, leading to a lot of needlessly repeated information. 

Anyway.  You still gonna give us those free items, Orvallon?


----------



## Orvallon (Aug 1, 2004)

Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> Simple.  They don't.
> 
> On the average, a 1st Level character has a base of +5 for wealth.  2nd and 3rd Level characters simply get +6 (note that the 1st and 2nd ones are misprinted; the 1st one shouldn't be there at all, while the 2nd should be +6.)
> So.  Unless the 1st Level character gets lucky, it should start out with less.
> ...




Yep


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 1, 2004)

Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> Something that further helps the character above Level 1 is that they can automatically take a 10 or a 20 when purchasing things at character creation.  This makes a _big_ difference over Level 1, where you still have to roll and simply hope for the best.




Not that it effects these characters, but our own link says the exact opposite of this.  Wizard's Bullet Points under 'Wealth Revisited'.

I think that the freebie items are a bit much, a wealth +20 with a 20 taken on the roll means that we could all start owning our own mansions.   I'm not against the idea in general, just the amount.


----------



## Orvallon (Aug 1, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Not that it effects these characters, but our own link says the exact opposite of this.  Wizard's Bullet Points under 'Wealth Revisited'.
> 
> I think that the freebie items are a bit much, a wealth +20 with a 20 taken on the roll means that we could all start owning our own mansions.   I'm not against the idea in general, just the amount.




Having just read the bullet point on Wealth for higher level characters, I think I'll dump the free items.  Basically, you'll have wealth = 8 + occupation + feats + ranks in profession. From there you can spend down, taking tens or twenties and spending down your wealth appropriately.

Thanks for the link Gramcrackered...and for the input all.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 1, 2004)

*referring to Level 1 characters apparently being able to take a 20 also*

Strange.  The book seems to contradict that pretty clearly on Page 91, with the examples in the lower left corner.  Go figure, eh?

Oh - and I don't mean to step on your toes or anything, Orvallon.    I know I've been correcting you a bit much lately.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 1, 2004)

You know... this wealth thing is really confusing me 

In brief, how do I spend it down as I buy stuff?  Didn't really understand it the other time I played either.  Honestly, I'm not going to be buying a whole lot of stuff.  I'm thinking my guy was a rodeo sharpshooting pistoleer type, doing trick shots and what not.  Things happened and... well... I'll leave that to my "history story" when I post my character.  Which brings me to... where do we post our characters when they are finished?  I've pretty much just needing to finish writing his history and buying his goodies, which, as you've probably already figured out from the first part of this, I don't know how to do


----------



## Orvallon (Aug 1, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> You know... this wealth thing is really confusing me
> 
> In brief, how do I spend it down as I buy stuff?  Didn't really understand it the other time I played either.  Honestly, I'm not going to be buying a whole lot of stuff.  I'm thinking my guy was a rodeo sharpshooting pistoleer type, doing trick shots and what not.  Things happened and... well... I'll leave that to my "history story" when I post my character.  Which brings me to... where do we post our characters when they are finished?  I've pretty much just needing to finish writing his history and buying his goodies, which, as you've probably already figured out from the first part of this, I don't know how to do




Wealth is a pain in the arse. 

Basically, you can get any piece of gear that has a DC under your wealth, or under 15 (whichever is lower) without effecting your wealth score at all.

Here is the relevant part of the SRD

Losing Wealth
Any time a character purchases an object or service with a purchase DC higher than his or her current Wealth bonus, or one with a purchase DC of 15 or higher, the character’s Wealth bonus goes down. How much the Wealth bonus is reduced depends on how expensive the object is.

Object or Service Purchase DC	Wealth Bonus Decrease
15 or higher	+1 point [1]
1–10 points higher than current Wealth bonus	1 point
11–15 points higher than current Wealth bonus	1d6 points
16 or more points higher than current Wealth Bonus.	2d6 points

[1]This stacks with the loss from a Purchase DC above the character’s current wealth bonus.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 1, 2004)

Will you be rolling for our wealth decreases?  Or should we do it ourselves (honor system) or try to figure out the boards dice coding (if it's still in place)?


----------



## Orvallon (Aug 1, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Will you be rolling for our wealth decreases?  Or should we do it ourselves (honor system) or try to figure out the boards dice coding (if it's still in place)?




Assume 4 for a roll of d6 7 for a roll of 2d6


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 1, 2004)

Cool, thanks


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 1, 2004)

One last little question, when you say ranks in profession, do you mean literal ranks in profession or the bonus derived from them (table under the description for profession)?


----------



## Orvallon (Aug 1, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> One last little question, when you say ranks in profession, do you mean literal ranks in profession or the bonus derived from them (table under the description for profession)?





I got what I have from the Bullet Points, and from what was said, there, it's actual ranks, not the rank bonus.  

Action points also are not 3, but instead whatever your last level up would have given you.  Which would be 8 or 9 depending on whether your last level was a basic or advanced class.

So assuming maxed out Profession ranks, and an average (+2) occupation, starting wealth would be +19, before drawdowns for purchases


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 1, 2004)

Ah, thanks for that.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 1, 2004)

woah... let me get this straight... we will have a +19 to our starting wealth if we have a +2 ranks in profession?  I have 4 ranks in profession currently... am I missing something?

I took 4 levels of Fast Hero first, then two levels of Gunslinger... how many action points would I have?  8 or 9?


----------



## Orvallon (Aug 1, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> woah... let me get this straight... we will have a +19 to our starting wealth if we have a +2 ranks in profession?  I have 4 ranks in profession currently... am I missing something?
> 
> I took 4 levels of Fast Hero first, then two levels of Gunslinger... how many action points would I have?  8 or 9?




Not in profession. Each character has an occupation that gives a wealth bonus, among other things.  If you have 4 ranks in your profession skill, that gives you a base wealth of +12 plus whatever your occupation gives, before you buy stuff.  (8 base for being 6th level + 4 for ranks in profession)

Your action points would be 9


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 2, 2004)

Somewhere in particular that you want the sheets, or should we just plop 'em up here?


----------



## Orvallon (Aug 2, 2004)

Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> Somewhere in particular that you want the sheets, or should we just plop 'em up here?




Here for now, after they are finalized, corrected, or what have you, we'll do a formal Rogue's Gallery thread


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 2, 2004)

*Ask an ye shall receive. . .*

I think this is everthing.  Let me know if I've missed anything important.


Kenneth Davidson

Class: Dedicated 4/Battle Mind 2
Occupation: Emergency Services (class skills: Jump and Search)
15,000/21,000 xp

24 year old human male.  Brown hair, blue eyes.  
Average height and build with a fairly pale skin tone.  
Friendly countenance and a bright smile.


Str: 12 [4 points]
Dex: 12 [4 points]
Con: 12 [3 points +1 @ 4th level]
Int: 14 [6 points]
Wis: 14 [6 points]
Cha: 10 [2 points]


Size: M (6'0", 179 lbs)
HD: 4d6 + 2d8 + 6
HP: 34
PP: 3
AP: 9

BAB: +4
Defense: 17 (+5 class +1 equipment +1 dex)
Reputation: +2
Wealth: +7


Attacks:

Psiblade (+6 attack, 1d6+1 dmg, 20/x2)


Saves:

Fort: +6
Refl: +2
Will: +6


Talents:

Skill Emphasis (Listen) [Dedicated 1]
Aware [Dedicated 3]


Class Abilities:

Psiblade (1d6 dmg, move action, 2 rounds)
Imprint Tatoo


Feats : 

Wild Talent (Far Hand) [human]
Focused [1st]
Simple Weapon Proficiency [Dedicated Starting]
Alertness [Dedicated 2]
Heroic Surge [3rd]
Iron Will [Dedicated 4]
Weapon Focus (Mindblade) [6th]


Skills:

Autohypnosis: +5/3
Balance: +4/1
Concentration: +8/5 (1 cc rank)
Jump: +7/6
Knowledge (Arcane Lore): +3/1
Knowledge (Earth & Life Sciences): +4/2
Listen: +14/7*
Profession: +7/5
Search: +4/2
Sense Motive: +8/6
Spot: +13/9*
Survival: +4/2
Treat Injury: +7/5
Tumble: +3/2 (cc)

* +2 to avoid being surprised


Languages:

English [R/W]


Allegiances:

Good


Psionic Powers:

0 : Burst, Detect Psionics, Valor, Far Hand (Wild Talent)


Major Possesions:

Desktop Computer (w/ printer, scanner, digital camera, high speed internet, etc)
Dodge Neon (Green, Road Atlas in Glove Compartment)

Cell Phone
EMT Uniform (2)
Light Undercover Shirt
Pepper Spray
Professional Walkie-Talkie
Standard Flashlight

Clothing (various outfits for different weather and occasions)
General Camping Gear (Daypack, Sleeping Bag, 2-Man Tent)
Standard Binoculars


Background:

When Ken was young he always liked to pretend that he had mental powers.  His parents simpy thought he had watched Star Wars one too many times and always just shook their heads and smiled whenever they walked in on him staring intently across the table at a pencil, trying to move it with the Force or something.  One day Ken was working on some particularly dull homework when he decided to take a small break.  He sat his pencil down on the desk and was soon up to his old tricks, staring at it, half in jest.  He got to daydreaming while he sat there, and soon his mind drifted then it was filled with a roaring emptyness.  He awoke with a start when his head hit the desk.  He had nodded off just sitting there.  Rubbing his eyes he decided to get back to work.  He leaned down to pick his pencil up off the ground. . . where it must have rolled when he hit the desk, right?  While he sat there pondering that question, his dad walked in to check on him, and he had to get back to work.  Over the next few days he tried to repeat the experiment, but the pencil never so much as budged.  Over the years his school work picked up, and he didn't have times for silly games any more.  Eventually he had convinced himself that he had imagined the whole thing.

Ken grew into a fine young man, graduated highschool and took the training and classes neccesary to become an emergency medical technician with a mind to perhaps becoming a paramedic or firefighter later in life.  He fell into his work with a passion and dedicated his life to it.  For the most part the work was exciting, but rarely dangerous.  However, sometimes those first on the scene do have to deal with certain problems.  Whenever Ken found himself in a very dangerous situation, certain strange things started happening.  When a gas tank exploded while he was trying to extricate a crash victim, he felt a roaring sensation in his mind just before the explosion and was able to roll himself and his patient out of the way just in time.  Later he found himself being chased around a parking lot by a drunk with a knife who had stabbed one person already.  He felt the same roaring in his mind and found himself quickly outdistancing the drunk who couldn't catch up before the cops arrived.

Ken knew something strange was happening, but a little bit of luck and speed were not provable things, he knew.  When situations like these occured, he generally just shook his head to clear it, and moved on.  However, one day something happened that he couldn't ignore.  A small cave-in had occured and some kids who had been exploring were hurt inside a small cave complex.  His team was the first on site and they patched up the kids as best they could before moving them outside.  However, the kids weren't sure whether all their friends had gotten out.  They decided to move the primary group out first and then come back, but as they moved out, Ken thought he heard some scrabbling off a side passage.  He slipped away to investigate, but found only a pair of rats.  He had just turned to exit again when a second cave in occured.  A beam collapsed on Ken knocking him to the ground.  He then realized his mistake in not telling anyone he was going in to look for more kids.  He was pinned, bleeding, having trouble breathing from all the dust, and nobody knew where he was.  He had a walkie talkie on him, but it was on his left side.  He couldn't reach with his right hand, and his left was pinned.  He needed to get it into his right hand.  He struggled for a while, but could feel his head going light from bloodloss.  Finally, he had given up when a thought occured to him.  He tried to calm down and steady his breathing.  He focused on the radio and cleared his mind.  He was just about convinced he was going crazy when he felt a familiar roaring and it slide along the ground into his waiting hand.  He called in his position and condition before passing out.

When he woke up in a hospital bed, he tried to shake off his memories of being trapped.  But deep down, he knew he had moved the walkie talkie by force of will alone.  Now that he knew he could do it, it came more easily to his mind.  He healed, and returned to his work, but in his spare time he began practicing with his new found powers.  Eventually he realized he wasn't insane, but there was actually more going on in the world than he realized.  He tried searching on the internet, and sifted through a lot of lies and scams, but he was able to find a few sites that had information that seemed legitimate.  Perhaps given time he will uncover more of what is really going on in the world around him.

Ken lives in a small apartment with his cat, Reggie.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 2, 2004)

Hey, here's my character.  Hope I've got everything right.  I tried something a bit different with his "Background" because, well, in the modern setting I had more freedom with it.  Hope it works and is fun to read.

Wayne Hickok 
Fast Hero; Level 4, Gunslinger; Level 2
OCCUPATION: Entertainer (Rodeo Trick Shooter)

STR: . .*10 * . . +0 (2 pts)
DEX: . .*15 * . . +2 (6 pts, +1 @ L4)
CON: . *12 * . . +1 (4 pts)
INT: . .*10 * . . +0 (2 pts)
WIS: . *14 * . . +2 (6 pts)
CHA: . *13 * . . +1 (5 pts)

HIT POINTS: *41 * 

ARMOR CLASS: *20 * . . (+3 Dex) . . (+5 Fast) . . (+1 Gunslinger) . . (+1 Leather Jacket)

SAVING THROWS
SAVE . . . Total . Base . Mod . .
Fortitude: . *+2* . . . +1 . . . +1 . . 
Reflex: . . . *+6 * . . . +4 . . . +2 . . 
Will: . . . . *.+5* . . . +3 . . . +2 . . 

BAB: +4
SPEED: 30 feet
INITIATIVE: +2
WEALTH: +8
ACTION POINTS: 9
REPUTATION: 2

FEATS
1st Personal Firearms Proficiency 
1st Two Weapon Fighting (Ranged)
2nd Point Blank Shot
3rd Precise Shot
4th Double Tap
6th Quick Draw

CLASS ABILITIES
Simple Weapon Proficiency 
Close Combat Shot (Fire without provoking an attack of opportunity) 
Weapon Focus – Ruger Service Six (.385 Revolver)

TALENTS
1st Evasion
3rd Uncanny Dodge 1

CLASS SKILLS  
Bluff (occupation): *+6* …(+5 Ranks)…(+1 Dex)…
Balance: *+6* …(+4 Ranks)…(+2 Dex)…
Drive: *+6* …(+4 Ranks)…(+2 Dex)…
Gambling: *+5* …(+3 Ranks)…(+2 Mod)…
Hide: *+6* …(+4 Ranks)…(+2 Mod)…
Intimidate: *+2* …(+1 Ranks)…(+1 Mod)…
Move Silently: *+6* …(+4 Ranks)…(+2 Mod)…
Profession (Trick Shooter): *+6* …(+4 Ranks)…(+2 Wis)…
Ride (Horses): *+6 * …(+4 Ranks)…(+2 Dex)…
Slight of Hand: *+8* …(+6 Ranks)…(+2 Dex)…
Spot: *+8* …(+6 Ranks)…(+2 Mod)…
Tumbling: *+8* …(+6 Ranks)…(+2 Dex)…

CROSS CLASS SKILLS
None

LANGUAGES SPOKEN
English

EQUIPMENT
Starting Wealth = +8 (Base) . . +4 (Profession) . . +4 (Occupation) 
*_The following Items have a purchase DC of 14 or less and as such, do not reduce my starting wealth total._
*4x Ruger Service Six (Revolver)*
_To Hit: +7(+8) . . (+4 BAB) . . (+2 Dex) . . (+1 Weapon Focus) . . (+1 inside 30’) DMG: 2d6 (2d6+1 inside 30’) RANGE: 30_
Derrenger (.45)
License (Ruger)
Metal Baton
Leather Jacket
Aluminum Travel Case; 40 lbs capacity
Business Outfit (_Various outfits for his business dealings and public appearances_)
Casual Outfit  (_Various outfits for day to day activities.  Most common among his outfits are blue jeans, black tee shirt, his dark brown leather jacket, black felt cowboy hat and dark brown cowboy boots_)
Digital Camera
Cellular Phone
Zip Tie Handcuffs (25)
Backpack
Chemical Light Stick (5)
Holster; 2x Hip, 2x Concealed Carry (Shoulder), 2x Concealed Carry (Waistband), and 1x Concealed Carry Ankle (Derrenger)
Compass
Standard Binoculars
Flashlight, Standard
Rope (150’)
Sleeping Bag
4 Person Dome Tent
8x Speed Loaders

Ford F-150 Pick-up Truck; Purchase DC 36 (take 20)
-7 wealth, new wealth = 9  (Did I do this right?)

Driving down the highway one morning, flipping through the radio stations for something even moderately entertaining, you stumble upon The Howard Stern Show.  For what ever reason, either you like the show, took your hands off the radio to flip off a rude punk merging into your lane or what ever, you begin to listen.

*CLICK*
Robin:  That’s what you think.

Howard:  You know, I’ve got to tell you that I’m a little bit excited about our next guest.  

Robin: Oh really?

Howard:  Not really, I just want to see you hot for someone.

Robin: Oh please!  I’m not hot for this guy.

Artie: You said you were hot for him.

Howard: Come on, Robin, don’t lie to us.

Robin: I said he was good looking, I didn’t say anything about him being hot.

Howard: Be honest with us, Robin… does he get you wet?

*Robin chuckles*

Robin: You guys.

Gary (Over intercom):  Howard, Wayne Hickok is here and ready.

Howard: Send him in, don’t make him wait out there with Cabby.  He might try to kill him.

*There are some shuffling sounds*

Artie: Look, Robin is sweating.  

Robin: I am not.

Wayne: Howdy there Mister Stern, Mister Lange, Ma’am.

Howard: Don’t call me Mr. Stern, that’s my father and (does his impersonation of his father, which sounds something like a cross between SCHWARZENEGGER and a stereotypical Jewish man) I don’t talk like this.

Artie: No wonder Robin likes him.  He’s straight off of a Marlboro ad.  

Wayne: (Chuckling)  Maybe, I reckon.  But them fellers is a might broader than me.

Howard:  Wayne, I’ve got to ask you.  Is it true that you are related to Wild Bill Hickok?  

Wayne: James Butler Hickok, Yes sir, ayam. But, not directly.  More like a cousin but way on back.  

Howard:  Having that name probably helps getting work in your line of business.

Wayne: I reckon it does.  Kind o’ pickin’ up where my kin left off.  Even that goin’ ta jail part, ‘cept he didn’t go ta jail.  Wild Bill was doin’ some Marshallin’ but got fired fer shootin’ too many folks an’ ain’t all of ‘em bad.

Howard:  You just got out of jail, right?

Wayne: Ayup.  It shore is good ta be mah own man again.

Howard: How long were you in there?

Wayne:  Well, It were just over two years now, an’ a couple more on parole.  

Howard:  Some people consider you a hero for what you did.  Can you tell us about it?

Wayne:  Well, I jest did what any other red blooded American would do.  I’d jest got done doin’ a show and was feelin’ a might hungry.  Me an’ mah pardner stopped on down at one o’ them there burger houses.  Well then, some youngster comes rushin’ in wavin’ a glock around like some kind o’ movie thug, with the gun all turned over on its side.  As it were, a cop was right across the street and seen him through the windows.  Before that boy could even git the money, that place was surrounded.  First thing he does is grab a girl fer a hostage an’ starts demandin’ stuff.  Well, I hadn’t’a thought ‘bout it, but I had brought one of mah guns in, holstered under mah jacket.  The boy shot a couple of shots at the cops, drivin’ ‘em back ta their patrol cars.  He was using that girl real well as a shield and not one of them cops had a clean shot.  But I did.  So, I took it.  The boy weren’t even lookin’ at me so I had all the time I needed ta make the shot.  Since I’m a sharp shooter, it was an easy shot.  I didn’t like killin’ no man, but that boy wasn’t safe fer no one there an’ was gonna git someone kilt, I reckon.  Well, I got arrested and all and even convicted.  But that judge must of thought I was some kind of hero too ‘cuz he didn’t sentence me very hard.  I heared that I could’a been locked up fer twenty.

Robin: Imagine that.

Howard: Bet Wild Bill wouldn’t have gotten locked up for that.

Wayne:  Times is different.  But truth be told, I’d rather have been locked up than have things still like they was.  Some folks just ain’t got no sense these days an’ with all the shootin’s already.

Howard: I bet he gets a lot of tail.  If I was that good looking I’d get a lot of girls.  Man.

*Wayne laughs*

Artie: He’s really got it made now too, got that bad boy, ex-con hero thing going.  

Howard (Laughing): He can appeal to every kind of girl.  Maaaaaan.  How many girls you bang?

Wayne: A gentleman doesn’t kiss and tell, Mist… er… Howard.

Howard: I know but, really, how many?

Artie: You’re only telling us… and thirteen million other people.

*Howard laughs*

Howard:  Yeah, just let us in on it, how many?

Wayne (chuckling): No, no.  You know, I’m back working.  I Still get ta use my guns.

Artie: I knew it.

Howard:  I’d like to use my gun more often.

Wayne:  Golly, no.  I mean, I’m still workin’ the shows, doin’ my sharpshootin’ bit fer the rodeo.  

Howard: Oh man, Cowboy babes are hot in those tight jeans.  

Artie: After two years in the slammer, hot or not, let the banging commence.

Robin:  They still let you shot your guns on parole?

Artie: Bang bang, baby!

Robin: Artie!

*Howard laughs*

Wayne:  Usually, fer the shows.  Jest need ta clear a special permit in each city… sometimes things don’t get done in time so I can’t and I gotta find somethin’ else ta do.  But usually its OK.  The rodeo is tourin’ these here Yankee states right now.  We’ll be here for the next few months.

Gary (on intercom): Howard…

Howard:  I know, we have to take a break.  But don’t go away.  We’ll get down to how many girls Wayne Hickok has banged since getting out and take some calls right after this.

*Station Identification*


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 2, 2004)

Vendetta, I didn't check everything, but there are a couple of things.

Action points should be 9, as Orvallon said a few posts ago.

Your wealth would actually be +8, because in addition to the 7 lost to the 2d6 roll, you have to stack the -1 penalty for buying something over DC 15


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 2, 2004)

thanks, made those changes.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 2, 2004)

Well here's my character. The only thing I'm not quite sure about is the wealth stuff:


Piotre Fensk 3rd lvl Strong/ 3rd lvl Soldier
Occupation: military (navigate, survival)
AP: 9
Wealth: +5 (was +15, items marked with asterisks decreased score)
Reputation: +0
Hit Dice: 42hp (3d8+3d10+6)
MDT: 13
Initiative: +2
Speed: 30'
Defense: 19 (+2 dex, +4 class, +3 armour)
Base Attack/Grapple: +5/+7
Attack: +10 ranged (G3-SG1, 2d10+2, 20/x2, 145' increment), +8 ranged (Desert Eagle, 2d8, 20/x2, 60' increment), +9 ranged (Spetsnaz knife, d4+2, 19-20/x2, 20' increment), +9 melee (Spetsnaz knife, d4+4, 19-20/x2)
Full Attack: +10 ranged (G3-SG1, 2d10+2, 20/x2, 145' increment), +8 ranged (Desert Eagle, 2d8, 20/x2, 60' increment), +9 ranged (Spetsnaz knife, d4+2, 19-20/x2, 20' increment), +9 melee (Spetsnaz knife, d4+4, 19-20/x2)
Space/Reach: 5ft/5ft
Special Attacks: melee smash, improved melee smash
Special Qualities: 
Saves: fort +5, reflex +5, will +2
Abilities: str 14, dex 15, con 13, int 14, wis 10, cha 8
Skills: climb +6/4, drive +5/3, jump +7/5, knowledge(tactics) +5/3, listen +3/3, navigate +10/6, profession (military) +6/6, repair +5/3, spot +3/3, survival +6/6, swim +7/5
Feats: simple weapon prof., personal firearms prof., track, point blank shot, lgt. armour prof., advanced firearms prof., weapon focus (HK-G3), weapon spec. (HK-G3), far shot, precise shot

XP: 15000/21000
Age: 32
Weight: 192lb(total) = 174lb(char) + 18lb(gear)
Height: 6'2"
Languages: Russian, Mandarin, English
Allegiances: Friends, Contract

Equipment:

Standard Kit:
business outfit			
overcoat				
multipurpose tool		
Spetsnaz survival knife (knife, mc +2)	
.440 CorBon Desert Eagle (mc +1) (8/8)*
pistol licsense			
2 spare normal mags			
1 spare silver mag			
thigh holster		
illuminator			
undercover vest			
armour liscense			
compass
mirrored sunglasses			

Usually Left at Home:
3 sets of fatigues (snow, urban, forest)
3 fatigue jackets (as above)		
3 camoflage compacts (as above)	
ghillie suit				
2 rolls of duct tape			
backpack		
2 aluminium travel cases (40lb)		
binoculars
10 chemical light sticks		
6 road flares			
standard flashlight (red filter)		
mesh vest				
150' rope				
sleeping bag			
24 trail rations			
12 yellow smoke grenades	
2 spare normal mags			
1 spare silver mag			
2 spare WP mags		
160 loose .44 CorBon rounds		
34 loose silver .440 CorBon rounds	
84 loose WP .440 CorBon rounds	
G3-SG1 (mc +2) (20/20)*
assault rifle liscense*
electro-optical scope*
6 spare magazines		
2 spare silver mags			
4 spare WP mags			
240 loose 7.62mm rounds		
60 loose silver 7.62mm rounds		
120 loose WP 7.62 mm rounds
professional radio*
headset microphone
gas mask	
4 spare filters


Description:
Piotre can easily be described as creepy in appearance. He's lanky fellow with a bit of a slouch, unnaturally grey hair for his age and dark rings under his pale hazel eyes. He usually keeps his hair about shoulder length, and always has a five o'clock shadow. He dresses well but that usually does little to make him look less odd. 

Piotre's also characterised by his thick Russian accent, and is renowned amoung those who know him as having a sharp tongue.  When out and about he wears a pair of mirrored sunglasses and combat boots with a business suit. The Spetsnaz survival knife he got while he served with them he keeps strapped to his right boot and he wears a long overcoat to effectively conceal the Desert Eagle strapped to his thigh from plain sight. The compass he carries with him is a good luck charm of sorts, it was a gift from his long-time friend, Anatol, when they both successfully got into Spetsnaz. It's one of the transperent rectangular ones with rulers along the sides and a lens at one end for closer inspection of maps.

History:
Piotre joined the army at the age of eighteen, back in 1990, with a head of black hair and dreams of eventually getting into Spetsnaz. He performed well, showing promise as a sharpshooter and scout, and showed preference for use of a Druganov sniper rifle.

During the invasion of Chechnya his unit did not see much fighting, taking more of a rear-guard role in most instances. They did see action on occasion but it was not terribly often. It was around this time, August 1995, that he had the experience which has haunted him until the present day. There had been a shift forward of the troops they were reguard for, and they were required to find a place closer to the front to occupy.

There was a village roughly where they were wanted to be, so they decided to occupy an empty mansion outside of the village as it would provide more comfort than they were used to. The locals didn't give much information as to why the mansion was deserted, but generally made it clear it wasn't a good place to stay and that the troops weren't welcome. This wasn't a big difference from the receptions they'd received thus far from any densely populated area.

During the first night they spent there though everyone had strange dreams, and by morning someone was missing, presumed to have deserted during the night. Morale was generally low during the Chechnyan war, so a deserter wouldn't have been a surprise. Piotre and few other skilled trackers though couldn't find any sign of the passage of the missing soldier in the wilderness area surrounding the house. The officers questioned locals who gave mixed feedback, likely wanting to confuse the occupying troops.

The following night another two soldiers went missing, and the dreams got worse, most described having nightmares. The scouts and officers did their rounds again but came back empty handed. The officers from their questioning of the locals were confused, and had started arguing about the mansion. It was decided that round the clock sentries would be posted, and they'd change to a different location the next day.

That night Piotre and his friend Anatol were on sentry duty with a number of others, both were respected scouts. The night was uneventful, but the next morning they discovered three people had gone missing during the night. Seeing as there was no activity outside of the house during the night a thorough search of the house was held. Blood was found dripping from the ceiling of one of the bedrooms in the guest wing, so five soldiers volunteered to go investigate. Piotre and Anatol were amoungst the five.

Even though it was daylight hours the attic was pitch black. Power to the house had been cut some time ago, and there were no windows either. At that time Piotre's sidearm was a Makarov, so with that in one hand and a flashlight in the other he ascended into the attic through the hallway entrance with the four others close behind. Once he was up there the scent of fresh blood was almost overpowering, and some of the shadows created by his torch were quite odd. One man barely had his head through the attic stairwell when he vomited from the smell. Once everyone was in the attic they proceeded towards the section of the ceiling where the blood was leaking through. The attic was cluttered with stuff roughly dating back to the start of the century.

When they found where the blood was coming from Piotre's torch fell upon a pile of dismembered corpses. An axe had been lodged in a torso lying on top of the pile. His stomach twisted itself into a knot, and he would have vomited had he had breakfast earlier. Anatol had turned pale, and was muttering beside him. The man who had vomited before, and someone else, vomited behind him.  There was a thump, and three torches fixated their beams on a head rolling out from behind an old cupboard. A shadow somewhere near it moved and Anatol snapped. He emptied the entire clip from his AN-94 into the furniture littering the area around the head.
The image which burned itself into Piotre's mind was when he thought he saw a man lit up by the light of Anatol's muzzle flash, just for a split second. He can't recall the details very well, but he remembers recoiling, completely horrified, and fired a couple of shots himself.

At the sound of automatic gunfire half of the entire unit came pouring into the attic. The situation was resolved, of sorts, and they recovered the bodies to send them back to Russia for burial. That same day, the officers and a sizable escort seized all the petrol they could from the village and used it to burn down the mansion. After the invasion of Chechnya, Anatol and Piotre successfully transferred into Spetsnaz in an attempt to get the incident behind them.

Out of the five men who went into the attic, only two remain alive now. One was killed in action in early 1996 when the unit was cycled out of rear-guard and put into combat operations near the capital of Chechnya, another was killed in the incursion into Dagestan in 1999, and Piotre's friend and fellow scout Anatol was killed in a Spetsnaz training accident in 1998. The mansion incident in itself was terrifying enough, but Piotre started getting flashbacks and nightmares which continued even after the end of the war. He could hardly get a full night's sleep. It took about a year of this for Piotre's hair to turn grey. Regardless of this he remained an excellant, if somewhat disturbed, soldier.

The last major military operation Piotre was involved in before leaving the armed forces was the occupation of Pristina airport in June, 1999. Once Russian involvement with the Kosovo situation had ceased though he left the military and moved to the east coast of the US. His intent was to leave the horrors he had seen back in Russia, and allow himself a fresh start. Hopefully it would lessen or completely rid him of what haunted him still. He brought his Spetsnaz knife and compass with him, but the knife was a tad difficult to get through customs.

Once in the US he did the only thing he knew how to do, military work. He worked on security contracts for the most part, helping to train private paramilitary units or advising on security of overseas corporate operations. In general people found him to be professional, but difficult to get along with personally. He is liscensed for basically everything in his possession, save for the white phosphorous ammunition which he had to acquire by 'alternative means' because of it's restriction to the military. This ammunition he only uses when contracted for assassinations and the like, the less legal side of his work. It was his trademark back in Russia to use white phosphorous ammunition on his intended mark if he was required to utilize his sniper skills. The silver bullets he bought to satisfy his superstition after working a couple of contracts for one employer where he saw things reminiscent of his experience in the mansion.

The firearms he currently own he bought after a lot of shopping around. He bought a Desert Eagle because he was very impressed after trying out the one a friend had gotten as a trophy during the early stages of the Chechnyan conflict. The inspiration for buying the G3-SG1 came from using a trophy G3 from the conflict in Georgia which he later sold, then after moving to the US when he found out there was a sniper version he eagerly sought to purchase one for his personal use.

His original objective in leaving home though was a failure, as shortly after he had established himself the nightmares and flashbacks returned. He's tried to deal with it on a number of levels, and is currently keeping himself fairly medicated between contracts to try to prevent flashbacks or at least lessen their severity. He doesn't allow himself to use medication while working because he needs a clear head for that. Currently Piotre is putting money away to purchase a car for himself, as he has always relied on his employers for transport and would like to change that.  He's also interested in purchasing some grenades from the contact whom he purchases his WP and silver ammunition off, as soon as he can put together some money for that too.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 2, 2004)

Wow.  Your equipment list reminds me of that nutball from Tremors.


Anyway.  I'll have my character sheet up today...unless I end up being busy.


----------



## Orvallon (Aug 2, 2004)

All of the sheets look good so far.

I have a question about Fensk's rifle, is it supposed to be a G3 or a PSG-1?  I know that the sniper rifle is a development of the G3, but they are different enough the distinction matters.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 2, 2004)

Bam.  All done.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Ray Browning
[B]Class(Level):[/B] Smart Hero(3), Techno Mage(3)
[B]Character Level:[/B] 6
[B]Occupation:[/B] Technician

[B]Age:[/B] 33                [B]Eyes:[/B] Mud Brown
[B]Gender:[/B] Male           [B]Hair:[/B] Dark Black
[B]Height:[/B] 5' 8''         [B]Skin:[/B] Caucasian
[B]Weight:[/B] 152 lbs        [B]Allegiances:[/B] None

[B]Str:[/B] 10                [B]HP:[/B] 32/32
[B]Dex:[/B] 14(+2)            [B]Defense:[/B] 15
[B]Con:[/B] 12(+1)            [B]Init:[/B] +6
[B]Int:[/B] 16(+3)
[B]Wis:[/B] 11                [B]Base Attack:[/B] +2
[B]Cha:[/B] 10                [B]Speed:[/B] 30'

[B]Fort:[/B] +3               [B]Reputation:[/B] +2
[B]Refl:[/B] +5               [B]Action Points:[/B] 9
[B]Will:[/B] +4               [B]Wealth Bonus:[/B] +4

[B]Melee Attack:[/B] +2
[B]Ranged Attack:[/B] +4

[B]Racial Features:[/B] Bonus Feat, Bonus Skill Points, Low-Light 
Vision(Shadow Heritage).

[B]Permanent Class Skills:[/B] Computer Use, Repair, Research
[B]Class Features:[/B] Savant: Computer Use, Craft(Electronic),
Arcane Spells and Armor, Spellfiles, Arcane Skills, Arcane
Spells, Machine Empathy, Program Spell.

[B]Feats:[/B] Educated(Arcane Lore, Technology), Eschew Materials,
Gearhead, Improved Initiative, Shadow Heritage(Will), Simple
Weapons Proficiency, Spell Slinger(Techno Mage).

[B]Skills[/B]                 [B]Rank[/B]   [B]Mod[/B]   [B]Misc[/B]   [B]Total[/B]
Computer Use(Int):       9  +  3  +  6   =  18
Concentration(Con):      3  +  1  +  0   =   4
Craft(Electronic)(Int):  9  +  3  +  5   =  17
Craft(Mechanical)(Int):  9  +  3  +  2   =  14
Decipher Script(Int):    9  +  3  +  0   =  12
Know(Arcane Lore)(Int):  9  +  3  +  0   =  12
Know(Technology)(Int):   9  +  3  +  0   =  12
Profession(Wis):         6  +  0  +  0   =   6
Read/Write Language: German, Japanese, Latin
Repair(Int):             6  +  3  +  1   =  10*
Research(Int):           9  +  3  +  1   =  13**
Speak Language: German, Japanese, Latin
Spellcraft(Int):         9  +  3  +  0   =  12
*: +2 when repairing electrical or mechanical objects.
**: +2 when researching on a computer.

[B]Gear, On Person[/B]
Day Pack
 - Cell Phone
 - PDA with Spell Files
 - Multipurpose Tool

[B]Gear, In Apartment[/B]
Chemical Kit
Desktop Computer
 - Broadband Modem
 - Printer
 - Scanner
Basic Electrical Tool Kit
Basic Mechanical Tool Kit
"Dogs Playing Poker" Painting
 - Safe
  - Backup PDA with Spell Files
  - Gauntlet of Lightning

[B]Vehicle[/B]
Diamondback X-20 Mountain Bike

[B]Spells in PDA[/B]
[B]0:[/B] All
[B]1:[/B] Burning Hands, Cause Fear, Change Self, Comprehend 
Languages, Dancing Lights, Hold Portal, Instant Identify,
Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield
[B]2:[/B] Blur, Web

[B]Spells Memorized[/B]
[B]0:[/B] Haywire(x2), Magic ID, Prestidigitation, Read Magic
[B]1:[/B] Burning Hands, Change Self, Hold Portal, Magic Missle
[B]2:[/B] Blur, Web(x2)

[B]Appearance:[/B] Tall, with light brown hair and a tanned complexion, Ray doesn't exactly scream "techo geek" when you look at him.  Sure, he might wear the occasional bizarre shirt, but he most certainly does not have glasses or an embarressingly doughy body.
Of course, that's mostly owing to him having to ride a bike everywhere.  His work hasn't been the only the thing to suffer for lack of funds and attention these last few years...

[B]Background:[/B]
```
 As long as Ray can remember, he's been bored with his life.  Bored with the mundane school work.  Bored with the endless years of college.  Bored with the daily grind of his job.  He often found himself looking up and wondering aloud, "Is all there is?  Is there all I have left to enjoy?"

While bumbling about on his computer one day, Ray recieved a less than credible email.  It was rather reminescent of those artwork tests you still see floating about...
"Do YoU waNT tHe AbiLiTY to IMpreSs giRls?  InSpiRe feAR?  NeVEr WaSH ANOtheR diRtY DiSH agaIN?  ASk YoUrseLF: Do I hAve WhaT IT taKes?!!!"
Immediately following the usual jargon were instructions on a simple spell to attempt casting.  If you succeeded, you were supposed to $49.95 to so-and-such address.  If you failed, you were supposed to send $49.95 to a DIFFERENT address.
It sounded like a scam.  A stupid scam at that.  Ray simply couldn't see a way in the world it's claim could be real.  Nonetheless, he said the incantation, waved his hands, and promptly lit his drapes on fire.

Once he'd finished putting out the fire, he rushed out to send a check to address #1.  Two to six weeks later he'd recieved his first spellbook, which amounted to a handful of spells whose affects were easier to accomplish by hand anyway.  Regardless of their power, Ray was ecstatic.  

His every free moment from then on was spent researching magic.  Even his less-than-free time was partially spent on his research; reprimands at work from "fooling around" have become quite common.  Truth be told, Ray couldn't give a damn; were he to be fired tomorrow, he'd cheerily invest every remaining cent he had in his magic.
Admitidly, he'd be a bit hard-pressed for what to do after that.

Lately, Ray has picked up a rather dangerous habit; running around after dark, "fighting crime."  Most of this has amounted to simply scaring the living crap out of would-be robbers, though Ray has had a couple of unsettling incidences where he's been forced to turn about and run at the sight of a very large gun...or a very..."pecuiliar" looking person.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Aug 3, 2004)

Mickey
Class: Strong 3/Tough 3
Athlete
(Permanent Class skills: Balance, Climb, Jump;
Class feat: Brawl)

Age: 22
Gender: Male
Height: 5’9”
Weight: 118lb
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Dark Brown
Skin: Tanned White

STR 16 (+3)
DEX 10 (+0)
CON 14 (+2)
INT 13 (+1)
WIS 8 (-1)
CHA 12 (+1)


Combat Stats:
Base Attack Bonus: +5
Melee: +8 [+5 BAB, +3 STR]
Ranged: +5 [+5 BAB, +0 DEX]
Hit Points: 45 
Defense: 15 [10 + 0 (DEX) + 1(leather jacket) + 4 (Class)]
Initiative: +0 [+0 (DEX)]
Movement Rate: 30 feet


Attacks per round:
Unarmed (+10 to hit, 1d8+1d4+5 non-lethal)



Action Points: 10
Reputation; +1
Wealth: +6 (was +14, assumed avg. of -2d6-1 for buying RV)


Saving Throws:
Fort: +6 [+4 base, +2 CON]
Ref: +2 [+2 base, +0 DEX]
Will: +1 [+2 base, -1 WIS]


Feats:
Simple Weapon Proficiency (Free for Class)
Brawl (Athlete Occupation Feat)
Streetfighting (1st)
Power Attack (1st)
Knockout Punch (Strong 2nd)
Improved Brawl (3rd)
Improved Massive Damage Threshold (Tough 2nd)
Improved Feint (6th)

Skills:
Bluff + 5 (9 cc ranks +4.5, +1 cha, +2 to feint from improved feint)
Drive +2 (4 cc ranks +2, +0 dex)
Profession +4 (5 ranks, -1 wis)
Diplomacy +5 (9 cc ranks +4.5, +1 cha)
Handle Animal +10 (9 ranks, +1 cha)


Talents:
DR 2/-
Melee Smash +2

Gear:
Wearing:
-Street Clothes
-Leather Jacket

In Backpack
-Flashlight
-Sleeping Bag
-Tent (2 person)
-Portable Stove

Dog (Standard Stats)

Vehicle: RV


Appearance:  Mickey typically has a beard just slightly more than stubble, and a similar mustache.  He usually wears an unbuttoned shirt over a t-shirt, and will put a leather coat over them if it's cold out.  He also wears a battered hat.

Personality:  Mickey is affable almost (but not quite) to the point of naivety.  He is kindly, and always willing to lend a hand.  He is usually smiling or laughing about something.  The one thing that will provoke Mickey to anger is an insult or threat to his family.  Mickey speaks very quickly in an almost unintelligable accent that is combination of Irish, Scottish and British.  This is partly as a result of his upbringing and partly a ploy to help in negotiation selling scrap.

Background:  Mickey comes from a rather mongrel family from all over the British Isles.  His parents moved to the states a few years after Mickey was born, in search of new opportunity, and were followed over the next twenty or so years by the rest of the extended family.  In the States, Mickey's father started business working at a junkyard.  Mickey grew up running wild in the yard, and started helping his father with negotiations soon after his 14th birthday.  In order to help make ends meet, Mickey is also a semi-professional boxer, participating in many official and unofficial matches.
Background, appearance up by tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Orvallon (Aug 4, 2004)

All the characters are looking really good so far. I'm looking forward to getting this going, soon as we get four final versions...we'll add others later.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 4, 2004)

Orvallon said:
			
		

> I have a question about Fensk's rifle, is it supposed to be a G3 or a PSG-1? I know that the sniper rifle is a development of the G3, but they are different enough the distinction matters.




The G3-SG1 is just a high quality G3 with a scope on it.

Personally, though, I think the PSG-1 is underestimated in the d20 modern book. It's price is comparable to that of a car IRL ($10,000 American). The stats in the d20 modern book are probably more suitable for the MSG-90 (budget-friendly version of the PSG-1).

Hehe, I'm a bit of a gun bunny.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Aug 4, 2004)

Okay, I think my finished character sheet is up.  I edited in the appearance, background, personality.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 4, 2004)

Saaaaaay...is your appearance based off of Brad Pitt in Snatch?  Or is that just a coincidence?
Not that I care either way, but that's definitely the mental image I've got for you now.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Aug 5, 2004)

Yes I am a total plagerist (with bad spelling too).

I was watching that movie while trying to think up back-up ideas because I realized my incantation character wouldn't work out.

God I love that movie.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 5, 2004)

hey, better inspiration than my character... I got mine from the picture of the Gunslinger advanced class right in the D20 core rule book 

Now that is original


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 6, 2004)

Eh.  We all have our off days.  I know I'm not thrilled with my background.

But enough of this!  I didn't join up just so I could participate in some sort of "Whose Character Is The Most Pathetic?" contest.  Let us speak of it no more.


Oh - and I believe I'm finished as well.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 6, 2004)

Pathetic?  Ole Wayne is not pathetic.  He's a pretty good hand with his pistols... he's just unoriginal. 

Anyway, I'm liking these guys... we have some guys who are involved in the arcane and have some normal joes like Wayne who are really quite oblivious to what is really going on around them in the world.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 6, 2004)

Ah, well, I left off that "Who Character*'s Background* Is The Most Pathetic?"
The point remains, nonetheless.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 8, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 8, 2004)

How many more do we need to join up with us?  I've got a couple friends that might join if I give them a copy of the d20 modern if we need more.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 11, 2004)

This would make it...what?  A week of silence from Orvallon?
*idly raps fingers on desk*


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 11, 2004)

Uh oh... i've seen this kind of thing before


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Aug 11, 2004)

Orvallon also seems to have vanished from the game I'm playing at the moment (7 realms).

That's sad, it was fun.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 11, 2004)

Probably a net access issue, we can hope it isn't anything more serious or dire than that.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 17, 2004)

Anyone hear or know anything about Orv?  Hope nothing bad happened.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 18, 2004)

Last time he posted was about 10 days ago, 4 after the last time he posted in this thread, so I'm under the impression he's decided to let the game drop. Probably bogged under by real life issues.


----------

